

How Meg Whitman Failed Her Way to the Top at eBay - onoj
http://www.alternet.org/story/148629/

======
raheemm
Im not a republican or even a Whitman fan. But that article was so much
hyperbole I could not read beyond page 2. eBay revenue in 2000 was $431.4
million; revenue in 2007 when Whitman left was $7.672 billion.

Seems to me like she did a great job at ebay.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Yeah, there's no question that buying Skype was a terrible move and not just
in hindsight (lots of people at the time were saying that it didn't make
sense). But if you compare eBay to Amazon (which the author tries to do), the
eBay share price dramatically outperformed Amazon during her tenure and just
as dramatically underperformed after she left (but to be fair, the recent
performance was also due to the fallout from Skype and to her failure to
evolve the eBay business model)

------
fondue
It's as if there's a concerted effort to post these hit pieces against Whitman
on HN. Yesterday it was how she destroyed HP's culture, today it's 'failing
her way to the top at eBay'. What's on for tomorrow? Raping puppies? Grinding
up newborns to make baby oil? Drinking the blood of young girls so she can
maintain her youth?

~~~
klauern
Whitman destroyed HP's culture? I thought Fiorina was the HP CEO:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1840389>

